# what day of cycle to take robitusin and aspirin?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

just begun a cycle and need to know when to begin the above. particularly robitussin becuase last time i got very very dry.

am going to get pre-seed too. any advice on how best to use that would be welcome.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I posted a message ages ago with some info on Robitussin...its pinned to the top of this board...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41641.0.html

Preseed you just use when you're making love - you insert it about 15mins beforehand...it explains everything on the box.

As for aspirin...have you actually been prescribed this  If you've not been specifically prescribed it for blood clotting disorder then I would advice you speak to your consultant first. You should never self medicate, even something as seemingly innocuous as baby aspirin. It is an anticoagulent and may do more harm than good if you don't need it - its unwise to self administer any form of medication so please check beforehand. (This goes for self prescribing clomid as well which I read in a previous post that you bought on the internet - I don't mean to offend (definitely not my intention) but I really think its a little irresponsible to do this - there is just no way of knowing if what you are purchasing is genuine or not and there is a risk of you not having the right dose and getting OHSS - please please speak to a consultant or GP before you take clomid unprescribed - its a very potent fertility drug) Here's some info/warning about buying drugs over internet... http://www.drugstory.org/feature/mailorderdanger.asp

Good luck
Natasha


----------

